# if you had to chose



## DaveHawk (Apr 2, 2016)

Between Brazilian rosewood or snake wood which would you choose ?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> snake wood



all day long....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 2, 2016)

BRW, particularly if it is figured. I like working with it more than snakewood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 2, 2016)

I've never worked with either, but purely on aesthetics I would say snakewood. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 3, 2016)

What's the project? Both are gorgeous woods. May depend on the quality of the wood, or the price. Chuck


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 3, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> What's the project? Both are gorgeous woods. May depend on the quality of the wood, or the price. Chuck


Turkey Pot calls, these are used as appreciation gifts. To other hunters.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 3, 2016)

I can't turn rosewood, so I would choose snakewood. It's a pain in the rear to work with, takes forever since it has to be hand sanded, but it sounds good. Super loud and crisp. Only issue is it's a little harder to get rasp.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 3, 2016)

Double post sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 3, 2016)

Been wanting to try snake wood so I would say snake wood


----------

